# Chattahoochee Bend State Park



## C.Killmaster (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm starting to receive requests for maps and information on Chattahoochee Bend State Park in Coweta County.  The kiosk should be up soon, but is not there yet.  See the new regulations guide for seasons and dates.  ATV's are prohibited.  Please report any illegal activity.
*Coweta County has an ordinance prohibiting the discharge of a firearm within 50 yards of a property line, this applies to Chattahoochee Bend*


----------



## skoaleric (Aug 7, 2008)

Are there any hogs there? Is this the first time of any hunting there? Any planted fields?
Eric


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 8, 2008)

skoaleric said:


> Are there any hogs there? Is this the first time of any hunting there? Any planted fields?
> Eric



Hogs are legal for harvest because we didn't want to limit it, but I doubt there are any there.  Prior to state purchase, the park was timber company land that was leased for hunting, but that was over 5 years ago.  There are some openings, but none are planted.  This is a future state park, not a WMA.  The park will likely begin development within a couple of years.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 8, 2008)

This gonna be sweet! A place to hunt on the way home from work. 
Thanks for the map.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 9, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> This gonna be sweet! A place to hunt on the way home from work.
> Thanks for the map.



That is the exact thing I am thinking. Bad thing is I think it is gonna be mighty crowded.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 9, 2008)

This place that you speak of is in your head, its not there, dose not exsist, no need to even waste your gas to look for it.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 11, 2008)

Dustin Pate said:


> That is the exact thing I am thinking. Bad thing is I think it is gonna be mighty crowded.



Probably right but maybe not so much during archery season. I am gonna have to get in there and have a look see soon. Maybe find an out of the way corner in the bottoms.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 13, 2008)

A few changes were made to the map, so if you downloaded it before please go by the new copy in the thread starter.  Maps will also be available at the kiosk shortly.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 13, 2008)

Is it ok to start walking the land?


----------



## scambooger (Aug 13, 2008)

i walked it some today.... was wishing there would be some maps at the kiosk looks pretty decent but i only walked a little of it. seen a couple of deer and a turkey.Will be a good place for me since it is only 6 miles from the house think im gonna go walking friday with the squirrel rifle and scout a little.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Aug 13, 2008)

I went down about 3 weeks ago. I'm telling you it's full of Chubrcabras, Big Foots and some left over man eating black panthers. Knowbody needs to go down there until i give an all clear report.............


----------



## BrianDailey (Aug 13, 2008)

Any sign of Abbagoochees?


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 13, 2008)

I saw the belt road booger down there yesterday.


----------



## hunter44a (Aug 14, 2008)

ABBYS DAD said:


> I went down about 3 weeks ago. I'm telling you it's full of Chubrcabras, Big Foots and some left over man eating black panthers. Knowbody needs to go down there until i give an all clear report.............



Thats right Abbys dad. I'll help you with that report and we'll get it to everybody by Jan 2nd 2009.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 14, 2008)

scambooger said:


> i walked it some today.... was wishing there would be some maps at the kiosk looks pretty decent but i only walked a little of it. seen a couple of deer and a turkey.Will be a good place for me since it is only 6 miles from the house think im gonna go walking friday with the squirrel rifle and scout a little.



See the map above in the first post.  The map is still being printed and will be at the kiosk soon.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 14, 2008)

Please note that the only points of access are from Flat Rock Rd. and the Chattahoochee River.  All other portions of the park that touch other roads are blocked against access.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 14, 2008)

scambooger said:


> think im gonna go walking friday with the squirrel rifle and scout a little.



May be there in the afternoon myself.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Aug 14, 2008)

BrianDailey said:


> Any sign of Abbagoochees?



Yes as a matter of fact, seen 3 nests. I didn't think that they would be this far north, but you know global warming and it's effects. Also saw Wolfusnannies and Jackalope tracks. Don't try to get access from the river, seen schools of red fin pirannahs swimming around. Yeah I will go down on fact finding missions between 8/16 and 1/1/09. I will send reports and pictures. Please stay away till then. Oh and i forgot to mention about all of the deadly plants too.....


----------



## scambooger (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh lordy, not the BELT ROAD BOOGER!!! havnt heard that name in a loooooong time.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 15, 2008)

I think a little squirrel hunting is in order this afternoon.
I went and drove over there yesterday, looks pretty good.


----------



## Donfam (Aug 15, 2008)

Went Out With My Daughters Today To Do Some Squirrel Hunting And A Little Scouting, Looks Like A Pretty Good Place.  Paymaster It Was A Pleasure Meeting You, Hope To See You During Archery.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 16, 2008)

Donfam said:


> Went Out With My Daughters Today To Do Some Squirrel Hunting And A Little Scouting, Looks Like A Pretty Good Place.  Paymaster It Was A Pleasure Meeting You, Hope To See You During Archery.



Was nice meet'n you as well. You have some fine little girls there and it sure was great seeing them hunt'n with their Dad. Congrats. 
I am look'n forward to archery season for sure. I will be back there a couple more times before then to pin point where me and my Xbow will be sit'n opening day. Hope to see you too.


----------



## drenalin08 (Aug 16, 2008)

Do you need a WMA stamp to hunt the park?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 18, 2008)

switchback said:


> Do you need a WMA stamp to hunt the park?



Yes


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 18, 2008)

Attention!

Coweta County has an ordinance prohibiting the discharge of a firearm within 50 yards of a property line.  This will apply to the state park as well.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 18, 2008)

C.Killmaster said:


> Attention!
> 
> Coweta County has an ordinance prohibiting the discharge of a firearm within 50 yards of a property line.  This will apply to the state park as well.



Good info,Thanks.


----------



## Goatman70 (Aug 31, 2008)

Why are some of the roads blocked?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 2, 2008)

Goatman70 said:


> Why are some of the roads blocked?



This was a compromise agreed upon by State Parks, Game Management, and Coweta County.  It was made to alleviate parking, safety, and trespass issues.


----------



## treadwell (Sep 4, 2008)

Went there Labor day, the place was swarming with folks. Oh well.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 4, 2008)

Yep,I think the place will be crowded for sure. I am gonna go in early and stay put, sorta like I do on WMAs. Let the crowd work for you.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 4, 2008)

If yall' see an old (85) Red Chevy S-10 4X4 with big
tires, it'll be me.... 
Stop by and say howdy....Likely be there some
during the week.......


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 4, 2008)

7Mag Hunter said:


> If yall' see an old (85) Red Chevy S-10 4X4 with big
> tires, it'll be me....
> Stop by and say howdy....Likely be there some
> during the week.......



Cool! I will let ya help me drag that ole big'n out.


----------



## scambooger (Sep 4, 2008)

paymaster, you need to get jason going on that bow so he can hunt with us all. i gave him some arrows and a release,all he needs to do now is practice


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 5, 2008)

scambooger said:


> paymaster, you need to get jason going on that bow so he can hunt with us all. i gave him some arrows and a release,all he needs to do now is practice



He was shoot'n pretty good this weekend. A few tweeks to that bow and it will be good to go.


----------



## quality hunter (Sep 5, 2008)

In my opinion this is a crazy move to open full hunting without a quota system some one is going to get shot out here.


----------



## dominantpredator (Sep 5, 2008)

My mother lives right in front of it. She has two wrecker services on speed dial. They are hoping to do alot of business down there. Better park at the kiosk zone and follow all guidelines as GW will be there everyday we are told. There are also some areas that are no hunting "safety Zones". So many people are coming down there. I bet someone gets hurt or killed during gun season. I have seen atleast a dozen or more tresspassers already. One of her neighbors is an attorney and a hunter and I know for a fact he will prosecute. Their is one guy who owns 100 acres right in the middle of the park. He is a big jerk. Thank God they put the parking area right across the road from his property. He deserves it. If you are planning to hunt here, please be careful, good luck, and please wear plenty of orange. We hunted the property back in the 80's and early90's. It was farmland then. Now it is timberland and is in the process of being heavily logged.


----------



## scambooger (Sep 6, 2008)

the parking is limited at best i was thinking there would be issues with cars and trucks parked on the road and getting towed or ticketed,deputy come riding through there the other day. I want to bow hunt there but i think im gonna pass on the firearms part of it, gonna be dangerous.


----------



## dominantpredator (Sep 6, 2008)

county is supposed to pave the road in October too. No ATV's period. Could be a long drag, especially for a doe or small buck.


----------



## Backwoodsman (Sep 6, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> I think a little squirrel hunting is in order this afternoon.
> I went and drove over there yesterday, looks pretty good.



Hi Paymaster,

Is there good squirrel habitat there?


----------



## scambooger (Sep 7, 2008)

*foot travel only roads?*

Went squirrel hunting/scouting this afternoon,no tree rats today. Walking out the foot travel only road i was met by hunters in their truck driving along the powerline that told me the local DNR said they were allowed to drive on that road has anyone else been told that? and then right after that here comes the dirt bike crowd out of the same road maybe they can round the deer up this saturday morning.


----------



## bubbafowler (Sep 7, 2008)

dominantpredator said:


> My mother lives right in front of it. She has two wrecker services on speed dial. They are hoping to do alot of business down there. Better park at the kiosk zone and follow all guidelines as GW will be there everyday we are told. There are also some areas that are no hunting "safety Zones". So many people are coming down there. I bet someone gets hurt or killed during gun season. I have seen atleast a dozen or more tresspassers already. One of her neighbors is an attorney and a hunter and I know for a fact he will prosecute. Their is one guy who owns 100 acres right in the middle of the park. He is a big jerk. Thank God they put the parking area right across the road from his property. He deserves it. If you are planning to hunt here, please be careful, good luck, and please wear plenty of orange. We hunted the property back in the 80's and early90's. It was farmland then. Now it is timberland and is in the process of being heavily logged.


He's not a bad guy, he's just Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- that all if his land that he's been working so hard to perfect is now surrounded by public land.  I know I would be Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.  I know him quite well, and although he can be eccentric, he's a pretty nice guy.


----------



## merc123 (Sep 8, 2008)

So you can only park at the kiosk?  Gonna really limit where people hunt to about 20 acres...


----------



## scambooger (Sep 8, 2008)

the way it looks, you should be able to park off the road at all the places that are marked for foot travel only.... several places along flat rock road. just gonna be alot of walking  and dragging if you kill a deer.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 8, 2008)

Backwoodsman said:


> Hi Paymaster,
> 
> Is there good squirrel habitat there?



Plenty of oaks and hickory trees. I have seen no squirrels but the habitat is good.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 8, 2008)

dominantpredator said:


> My mother lives right in front of it. She has two wrecker services on speed dial. They are hoping to do alot of business down there. Better park at the kiosk zone and follow all guidelines as GW will be there everyday we are told. There are also some areas that are no hunting "safety Zones". So many people are coming down there. I bet someone gets hurt or killed during gun season. I have seen atleast a dozen or more tresspassers already. One of her neighbors is an attorney and a hunter and I know for a fact he will prosecute. Their is one guy who owns 100 acres right in the middle of the park. He is a big jerk. Thank God they put the parking area right across the road from his property. He deserves it. If you are planning to hunt here, please be careful, good luck, and please wear plenty of orange. We hunted the property back in the 80's and early90's. It was farmland then. Now it is timberland and is in the process of being heavily logged.



I met the man and found him to be a pretty nice person. We talked a pretty good while.


----------



## dominantpredator (Sep 9, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> I met the man and found him to be a pretty nice person. We talked a pretty good while.



I know that my mother and her boyfriend had driven down Flat Rock Rd and when they came back by, that guy had actually pulled his pickup truck across the road to block them. Tried to blow smoke at them about the road was a private Rd. However, that road is a county maintained road and always has been. He probably is a nice guy; however, anytime someone tries to muscle up on my mother who is in her 60's..... I tried to get him to block me in one day; he wouldn't take the bait.


----------



## dominantpredator (Sep 9, 2008)

scambooger said:


> Went squirrel hunting/scouting this afternoon,no tree rats today. Walking out the foot travel only road i was met by hunters in their truck driving along the powerline that told me the local DNR said they were allowed to drive on that road has anyone else been told that? and then right after that here comes the dirt bike crowd out of the same road maybe they can round the deer up this saturday morning.


DNR will not and did not give permission to drive on the property. Foot travel means exactly that. There is a problem with motorcycles and ATV's.....they will eventually cease to be a problem. There is no parking on the road to access foot travel. All foot travel will start at the parking area at the kiosk. Parked vehicles on the side of the road will probably be ticketed if the tow truck don't get to them first. If it is down my by mom's house , it will be towed for sure.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 9, 2008)

All roads on the park are closed to vehicular traffic with the exception of Flatrock Rd. (county maintained).  Parking is allowed near the kiosk and anywhere along Flatrock Rd. within the park boundaries as long as it does not block the road or any side road gates.  There are private inholdings within the park on Flatrock rd. and parking is prohibited on those areas.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 9, 2008)

The DNR should have had a very small quota on that area. There should'nt be any more than 100 people on that property at one time.


----------



## scambooger (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm beginning to think you are right on the quota, hopefully there wont be any confrontations down there sounds like a lot of confusion on parking and entry places. I dont wont to get a ticket or towed because i'm a few feet to the left or right of where i should be


----------



## dominantpredator (Sep 9, 2008)

C.Killmaster said:


> All roads on the park are closed to vehicular traffic with the exception of Flatrock Rd. (county maintained).  Parking is allowed near the kiosk and anywhere along Flatrock Rd. within the park boundaries as long as it does not block the road or any side road gates.  There are private inholdings within the park on Flatrock rd. and parking is prohibited on those areas.



For those of you who do not know Flat Rock Rd., it is a one lane gravel road with really nowhere to park. And come October, the county will start work to pave it and there will be no parking room period along Flat Rock Rd. because of motor graders, dump trucks, asphalt paving machines, rollers, etc.. You will have to park at the kiosk. I don't make the rules, I just abide by them.


----------



## dominantpredator (Sep 9, 2008)

scambooger said:


> I'm beginning to think you are right on the quota, hopefully there wont be any confrontations down there sounds like a lot of confusion on parking and entry places. I dont wont to get a ticket or towed because i'm a few feet to the left or right of where i should be



Follow the signs and you will be fine.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 10, 2008)

Went down there the other day looked like plenty of room to park on the side  out of the road on Flat Rock. Sounds like maybe a few people just don't won't anybody down there. Maybe some hurt feelings over the property being turned into a state park.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hope everyone has a chance at a big one this weekend and hope everyone makes it home safe to their families.


----------



## treadwell (Sep 10, 2008)

I am thrilled to death there is a place closer to home to hunt. I hope there are so many people down there you can't stir them with a stick. Hopefully all the deer will be killed out right off the bat, then greed won't have a chance to rear it's ugly head for long.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 10, 2008)

amen brotha


----------



## dominantpredator (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't think greed is the problem. I think that too many people hunting in a small area is a dangerous situation. I hunt in another location in coweta county and don't mind if everyone in the world hunts the state park. However, park where you want. If DNR has a problem with it, you will find out soon enough. The rules are clearly marked and so is the parking. As for anyone who parks on a certain road they think is part of the property(state), and is wrong, I hope you have a cell phone because it is a long walk back to town when you come out and your vehicle has been towed away. Good luck to all, be safe, be curtious to others and respect the law. Everything will be good if EVERYONE does this and doesn't take it upon themselves to make their own rules. Other people own land down there and do not want tresspassers.


----------



## treadwell (Sep 12, 2008)

There are no "marked" parking areas. There is nothing in writing as to where to park. The county commisioner who, as of now is overseeing the place, states, don't block the roadway in any way, make sure you are within the park boundries, keep the 4 wheelers at home and you will be fine. The biggest thing is NOT to use the areas that are CLEARLY marked as "Not an access point". This WILL get you a ticket but NOT neccessarily towed. I was told that the biggest thing they were looking for was to STOP the 4 wheeler and dirt bike misuse. The sheriffs department will be patroling the area because of the possibility of theft or vandilism to vehicles. As for the surrounding landowners, some may have used their property to access the land in the past to hunt here. Fine, but, you better have a management stamp AND be signed in also, tresspassing goes both ways.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 12, 2008)

Went and finalized my spot for in the morning , yesterday. I don't think parking will be a big problem if folks use common sense. I would say that after tomorrow the deer will be in permanent high gear. They won't have to travel far to run into human activity.


----------



## scambooger (Sep 13, 2008)

the park was kinda busy this morning, seen 7 deer throughout the morning. All way too far off and a few running,all does. overall not too bad!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 13, 2008)

treadwell said:


> There are no "marked" parking areas. There is nothing in writing as to where to park. The county commisioner who, as of now is overseeing the place, states, don't block the roadway in any way, make sure you are within the park boundries, keep the 4 wheelers at home and you will be fine. The biggest thing is NOT to use the areas that are CLEARLY marked as "Not an access point". This WILL get you a ticket but NOT neccessarily towed. I was told that the biggest thing they were looking for was to STOP the 4 wheeler and dirt bike misuse. The sheriffs department will be patroling the area because of the possibility of theft or vandilism to vehicles. As for the surrounding landowners, some may have used their property to access the land in the past to hunt here. Fine, but, you better have a management stamp AND be signed in also, tresspassing goes both ways.


Amen to that. Got a lot of hurt feelings round that place. Hope no hunters get their cars vandilized or illegally towed do to hurt feelings over the park that would be a shame. Everyone should get a chance a that place.


----------



## viper25963 (Sep 13, 2008)

Such a shame, passed by late this morning, guess what I see! Black 4x4 Silverado in a "No Access Point"..... thats the stuff thats gonna hurt us all!!!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 14, 2008)

I saw the same thing. There was also silver car an white nissan. There was plenty of room on Flat Rock why they went way off down there just don't understand. DNR was out and about at the sign in kiosk where we parked. I am sure he probably had a little chat with them.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 14, 2008)

That place sure looked good for only one doe to come off of it by 
11:30 when I came out. The tree rats must have warned the deer.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 14, 2008)

Scambooger did you go back in the afternoon?


----------



## scambooger (Sep 14, 2008)

yep, seen a total of 12 deer for the whole day. couldnt talk them them into range, though heading back over shortly. the ranger wrote a ticket or two yesterday for driving on the foot travel road.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 14, 2008)

Good luck to all who are hunting this morning wished I could be there gotta work.


----------



## striper commander (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a good parking spot for my jet boat.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 14, 2008)

I heard that. Where you putting in at the bridge in whitesburg?


----------



## GAfowler (Sep 14, 2008)

I went down the river at whitesburg, but at the yates power plant a semi-dam stopped us, could have went down but not come back up, does anybody no where else to put in?  Anybody have any luck with the deer?


----------



## scambooger (Sep 14, 2008)

i left a little early this evening but there had been 4 does signed out as of this evening.seen a lot of deer... just out of range


----------



## dominantpredator (Sep 15, 2008)

300mag said:


> I have a good parking spot for my jet boat.



Don't forget to sign in.


----------



## dominantpredator (Sep 15, 2008)

toolmkr20 said:


> Amen to that. Got a lot of hurt feelings round that place. Hope no hunters get their cars vandilized or illegally towed do to hurt feelings over the park that would be a shame. Everyone should get a chance a that place.



Any towing away of vehicles will be legally done. You can't park on another's property. It is called tresspassing. That my friend is what is illegal.


----------



## striper commander (Sep 15, 2008)

I will not forget to sign in. There is more than one ramp to put in at.


----------



## dominantpredator (Sep 15, 2008)

300mag said:


> I will not forget to sign in. There is more than one ramp to put in at.



Is it hard to get up the bank out of your boat? I have always wanted to go in and hunt an area from a boat. Turkey hunting that way would be a blast. Especially if no one has ever approached the roosted birds from that way in would be just awesome. Good luck to you and try to stay dry climbing in and out of the boat.


----------



## striper commander (Sep 16, 2008)

Build you a little ladder and tie a rope to a tree and the ladder and let one hang down the bank tied to the ladder.When you get to your spot just pull the ladder down to you and climb up the bank.


----------



## BroInLaw (Sep 28, 2008)

*Peg  Board for Rifle Season at Chatt-Bend*

There will be alot of hunters in the woods, what are the chances of the DNR putting up a peg board that everyone can put a pen on the board where they will be hunting or in the general vacinity.  Everyone should know the approxmate area they will be in.  This will give the hunter an idea of how many other hunters are in that area.  

Just a suggestion.

Noone needs to die for a sport they love.


----------



## treadwell (Oct 1, 2008)

Killmaster, I read in your post that it is a county ordinance that you can't discharge a firearm within 50 yds of a property line. (Correct?). Looking at the map, (I haven't walked the powerline  area yet),  it seems that if the blocked out area near the powerline gets hunted by the private landowners, they will be in violation of the ordinance. Comments. By the way, I enjoyed chatting with you Sat AM., keep up the good work!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 1, 2008)

I hope this wind don't mess us up this afternoon. Gonna give it another try.

I did not get to go Saturday,so I missed out on meet'n C.Killmaster. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## scambooger (Oct 1, 2008)

hey paymaster, did ya do any good this evening? ought to be pretty good this weekend if the cold trend stays


----------



## bull__dawgs (Oct 1, 2008)

dominantpredator said:


> Any towing away of vehicles will be legally done. You can't park on another's property. It is called tresspassing. That my friend is what is illegal.



Seems predator sure has some hard feelings about the park. Maybe he should be mad at the state and not the hunters who will use the property.

The roads weren't cluttered with all the silly signs when this land was a hunting club, so why now. Could it be that some land owners have lost access for thier 4 wheelers and hunting access to the powerline on the back of thier property?


----------



## viper25963 (Oct 1, 2008)

Or it could be that some land owners are sick and tired of running people off of their private land because some people that use the state property cant/wont pay any attention to the the big YELLOW signs that say park boundary! Or that no matter what, people still wont pay any attention to the signs on the road that say NO PARKING! Your right, when it was a hunting club these problems never came up, I guess those guys could read/understand the invisiable signs that wasnt around the property and knew where they were supposed to be!

Just a thought thought!


----------



## bull__dawgs (Oct 2, 2008)

I can't understand why on the east and south end of the park land the DNR has signs stopping hunter access, why not mark safety zones like where sign man has all the silly signs on Payton Rd.

Seems someone has a lot of pull with the county and might be trying to protect certain areas for personal use.

Maybe the hunters should start talking to the county officials about the landowners.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 2, 2008)

As for me, I have had no problems with parking or landowners. All of the landowners I have met have been quite nice.All the hunters I have met seem to be nice as well.I think most folks should just chill and follow the rules, what ever you may think of them and enjoy the opportunity the state has given us. With budgets the way they are this place may not be available next year.

Scambooger, I did not see anything yesterday. I may move to the thick stuff Saturday. I think the deer have patterned me by now.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 2, 2008)

treadwell said:


> Killmaster, I read in your post that it is a county ordinance that you can't discharge a firearm within 50 yds of a property line. (Correct?). Looking at the map, (I haven't walked the powerline  area yet),  it seems that if the blocked out area near the powerline gets hunted by the private landowners, they will be in violation of the ordinance. Comments. By the way, I enjoyed chatting with you Sat AM., keep up the good work!



All of the ordinances have a caveat that states that you may not violate them without consent of the landowner.  If he hunts on the park within 50 yards of his property line, he has given himself permission and is legal.  I guess it's a small benefit to being an adjacent landowner.


----------



## dominantpredator (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey bull dawg, if you want to call me out on some issue go right ahead. First of all, I do not even hunt that property.....I hunt property that is far superior to that land. I am a little ill that my children are no longer allowed to ride 4 wheelers around the immediate proximity of their grandmother's house. We are scared that some of the hunters may not follow the strict guidelines imposed by the state and county officials, especially when firearms season opens. The signs are for the freaking idiots who can't read or refuse to abide by the rules. The practice, in itself, of not following laws and ordinaces make hunters as a whole look bad. Yes, I have hunted that land for years; however, since around 1993 I have hunted strictly one piece of property atleast 10 miles from the area. As for being mad at the hunters, well that is ridiculous and has been stated in an uncalled for manner. Even more stupid, would be for me to be mad at the state. Your opinion of me is uncalled for and unnecessary. I would like to know where everybody hunted last year. Seems to me no one had a place to hunt last year(or is it just this year.) Treadwell.....that stand behind my mother's house is her stand. We erected it last year for her after she had missed a big buck in Stewart county hunting with her boyfriend. She is 62 years young and has never hunted until last year. She hunted that stand one time and only for an hour. That was 8 months before the land was surveyed. The stand was sitting on the line and the powerline is actually on her property. If either one or both of you guys want to settle this matter in anyway you can pm me for more info or to set up an appointment. I will be glad to enlighten you on any misconceptions you have about me or my widowed mother and her property or our concerns for my children, and her grandchildren. 
 As Paymaster stated, the landowners in and around the area are nice old country folks who do not bother anyone and definetly are not against hunting. They would, however,  like for people to follow the rules and make it a positive hunting area for those that may otherwise not have a place to hunt. I believe there is around three thousand acres with over a mile of parking access. Anyone should be able to find a good location to hunt with fairly decent access. You know, most people are very capable of parking in designated areas when shopping in town. Why is it such an ordeal to do the same in the country. If you don't like it, my suggestion would be to buy you a piece of land and hunt there and park on your land where you pay the taxes. My mother sure as heck didn't buy her land and pay county taxes so that the likes of bull-dog or Treadwell could infringe on her privacy. As for everyone else, good luck at the Hooche Bend and be careful. I hope everybody gets the deer that they are looking for.


----------



## bull__dawgs (Oct 2, 2008)

dominantpredator said:


> Hey bull dawg, if you want to call me out on some issue go right ahead. First of all, I do not even hunt that property.....I hunt property that is far superior to that land. I am a little ill that my children are no longer allowed to ride 4 wheelers around the immediate proximity of their grandmother's house. We are scared that some of the hunters may not follow the strict guidelines imposed by the state and county officials, especially when firearms season opens. The signs are for the freaking idiots who can't read or refuse to abide by the rules. The practice, in itself, of not following laws and ordinaces make hunters as a whole look bad. Yes, I have hunted that land for years; however, since around 1993 I have hunted strictly one piece of property atleast 10 miles from the area. As for being mad at the hunters, well that is ridiculous and has been stated in an uncalled for manner. Even more stupid, would be for me to be mad at the state. Your opinion of me is uncalled for and unnecessary. I would like to know where everybody hunted last year. Seems to me no one had a place to hunt last year(or is it just this year.) Treadwell.....that stand behind my mother's house is her stand. We erected it last year for her after she had missed a big buck in Stewart county hunting with her boyfriend. She is 62 years young and has never hunted until last year. She hunted that stand one time and only for an hour. That was 8 months before the land was surveyed. The stand was sitting on the line and the powerline is actually on her property. If either one or both of you guys want to settle this matter in anyway you can pm me for more info or to set up an appointment. I will be glad to enlighten you on any misconceptions you have about me or my widowed mother and her property or our concerns for my children, and her grandchildren.
> As Paymaster stated, the landowners in and around the area are nice old country folks who do not bother anyone and definetly are not against hunting. They would, however,  like for people to follow the rules and make it a positive hunting area for those that may otherwise not have a place to hunt. I believe there is around three thousand acres with over a mile of parking access. Anyone should be able to find a good location to hunt with fairly decent access. You know, most people are very capable of parking in designated areas when shopping in town. Why is it such an ordeal to do the same in the country. If you don't like it, my suggestion would be to buy you a piece of land and hunt there and park on your land where you pay the taxes. My mother sure as heck didn't buy her land and pay county taxes so that the likes of bull-dog or Treadwell could infringe on her privacy. As for everyone else, good luck at the Hooche Bend and be careful. I hope everybody gets the deer that they are looking for.



Hey sign man, not trying to call you out on anything, just calling things like I see them.

With all the threats you have made about having vehicles towed and calling your fellow hunters idiots for maybe crossing over a property line by accident, I need you to clear up the meaning of immediate proximity of your mothers house. Surely you don't mean that your kids rode 4 wheelers off of your mothers property onto property not owned by your mother? 

Talk about the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## bull__dawgs (Oct 2, 2008)

If any of the county or DNR officials are interested, at lunchtime today there were 3 white pickups parked up at the flat rocks, on of them had a large trailer attached with 4 wheeler ramps going from the truck bed down into the trailer.

Don't know what they were doing but looked like the setup was for three 4 wheelers.


----------



## dominantpredator (Oct 2, 2008)

Who and why are you referring to me as sign man? What is up with that name? If you think that I am the one putting out signs or that I am the one responsible for the signs, you are sadly mistaken. I do not work for the county or the state and I do not believe you have me pegged correctly at all. First and foremost, my fellow hunters do not cross boundry lines. The people that I hunt with are my son who is 12 and on ocassion....one of or both of my daughters will accompany me to the woods. Close proximity to my mother's house means thru her yard and behind her house and down in front of her house on the gravel road and back around again. A trip that my son can do in less than a minute and my youngest daughter will do in about 5 minutes. She likes to go slow. And yes if you bring your car, truck or whatever down her road and park on her property you will be towed. From looking on here, you are a newbie.....could it be that you are here just to stir things up a bit. Like I said, you got a problem with me pm me for the way to get in touch and I will be more than happy to clear up anything you are confused about!


----------



## treadwell (Oct 3, 2008)

Predator, first of all, I don't appreciate the tone of your message. Am I reading to much into it when you keep encouraging me to pm you with a place to "clear this up"?  Be careful what you ask for. I have not and will not enfringe on the rights of a land owner. As a matter of fact, I wish I was one. As others have noticed, (read your own post), all you have done is continue to poor mouth and try to discourage others from using the state land. I can imagine how you and your mother are feeling right now, as you have had a honey hole to hunt for years. As usual, most change is not good, as now you will have an army of orange around your land. Sorry.  The last three places I had to hunt are now sub-divisions. I haven't even been on the powerline and don't intend to, but you can be assured that if I did, I will stay off private land. As for the question possed to killmaster, what's good for the goose.... As for having hard feelings toward me, you don't know me. I will in most cases go way out of my way to not cause conflict. As a matter of fact, I am still willing to help you and anyone else I meet at the land.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok you folks with disagreements, take them to PMs and off the forum. 

ML and gun season is gettin close. I think some of y'all are get'n a little antsy. Just take a deep breath and all will be fine. There will be a lot of folks there on the opener but I have been on crowded WMAs before and as long as people keep there fellow hunters in mind all will go well.Just keep a safe attitude and make sure of your target.


----------



## dominantpredator (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually, after reading my post, it seems that I have only wished everyone good hunting, safe hunting, and to follow the rules. I hope no one even comes close to getting charged with a violation, towed, or injured in a hunting accident. I have had a honey hole to hunt for years and I maintain that honey hole no matter what the county or state officials decide to do with that land. Like I have stated many times, I hunt an area off of Smokey Rd, and as long as my family owns that property I will continue to hunt away, far away, from any army of orange surrounding my mother's property off of Payton Rd. Seems to me you are a selected reader and only choose to read what you want to read. I have hard feelings about your posts towards me when I have continued to express myself in a non-confrontational manner time and time again and still catch irresponsible flack from you and bull-dog and neither of you guys no a thing about me or my mother. As you have indicated, the power line that you have referred to in your other post must have come to you in a dream. You can say or think what you will. I know some of your people and I must say, you are a horse of a different color. I agree, what is good for me is also good for you. Whenever the same rules apply, that is. You will never know the real me because you intentionally try to stir the pot with your untruthful   comments and assumptions of what you think you know. As it was already pointed out to you, my mother or me for that matter may hunt her property line exclusively because she can grant permission to anyone she wishes. Sorry your feelings are hurt over the matter....in the future, you may want to treat others the way you would want to be treated and avoid bad first impressions of what people think about you. I am and will always be careful of what I ask for and not bite off more than I know I can chew.


----------



## treadwell (Oct 3, 2008)

DP, my appologies to you. I guess I took a wrong turn after reading your 9-5-08 post. You are correct in stating that I don't know you or how you think. I will try to be slower to speak in the future. Good luck and please feel free to ask for help if needed.


----------



## dominantpredator (Oct 3, 2008)

treadwell said:


> DP, my appologies to you. I guess I took a wrong turn after reading your 9-5-08 post. You are correct in stating that I don't know you or how you think. I will try to be slower to speak in the future. Good luck and please feel free to ask for help if needed.



Good luck to you my man. I really hope you are sucessful and get the deer you are after. If I need to help drag it out, well let me know. Just don't ask until after 10:00 am or after dark( I wil be hunting). I really hope we are good to go. See ya on the boards or in the woods.


----------



## clevispin (Oct 5, 2008)

*Indications of high numbers of turkey*

Was following a turkey trail on the west side of the bend near the river.  Wing and tail feathers all over the place.  Trail is positioned just like turkeys like it.  There is a slope that follows along the bottom land that starts to level out about 60 feet or more above the bottom land.  The turkey move along the embankment near the top but just down hill far enough that they feel safe from being seen from above.

Sure is dry there.

I thinks the state done good picking up this land.  Will make a great park.


----------



## dominantpredator (Oct 11, 2008)

*Some people just don't get it*

Can anyone tell me why some people refuse to follow directions, laws, ordinances, etc.. Some guy from carroll county driving a Nissan Frontier(charcoal gray) parks right beside a "No Parking Anytime" sign. He must think it is ok if he does it. What if all the people thought the same way? I wonder if he is the same guy that is entering the woods in the "No Hunter Access" area. He has to be non-english speaking, blind, or just another moron who thinks laws are for everyone BUT him. Oh, well. DNR has his tag number. Hopefully, they come by and catch his butt. Maybe the sheriff's department can assist. I am going to talk to a deputy friend of mine on Monday. This guy makes everyone else look bad. I was glad to see that one man had his son out there hunting today and looked as if they had a good time and a good experience. Several does were harvested and a small 5 point. Seventy four hunters signed in. Next week I bet there will be two hundred. I will be far away from them. Good luck to ya if you're going to try. Wear plenty of orange and get there early to get your spots.


----------



## dominantpredator (Oct 12, 2008)

If you are referring to the State's land, it has not been hunted legally at all since being acquired by the state.  Are you admitting to poaching that land in the last few years? The stupid signs, as you call them, are put there for several reasons. One of those reasons is to keep hunters from blocking the road to the people who have to use the road for access to their homes or emergency vehicles that must enter for emergency situations. Another reason is to clearly mark any laws or ordinances that may be in place. The second of which will protect people like you from getting tickets for tresspassing or other violations that could possibly happen, accidentally. The signs are a good idea. Without signs, just think of all the confusion that could happen. As a matter of fact, only a portion of the land in there is the state's. A great deal of land, however, belongs to Walt Haugen, a prominent attorney in Newnan. A good portion of the land in that area that is state owned is in the safety zone. This is due to the houses and people who live in that area. It is my understanding that most or all of them want to be protected from being shot and killed by someone who has no respect for others. Next weekend, most people down there will feel like sardines. I hope everyone abides by the moral and legal responsibilities expected of hunters. Those who don't, well they are all labeled POACHERS. You must think that I have a honey hole there. As I have stated many times before, the hunting around that area is not my concern at all; I don't hunt within 10 miles of the states land.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 13, 2008)

If we can't keep this thread civil, it will be locked or removed all together. 

This area is a great place to hunt and for the most part, people are following the rules there. Let the LEOs take care of violators and lets keep this thread going for the information that the thread starter intended to put out here.


----------



## 89521coupe (Jan 4, 2009)

3 of us hunted on I think state property new years day? saw some signs but no game. We were hoping to get a hog but it sounds like there arent any in this area. GOD BLESS Bob


----------

